# Suche Job Arbeitsstelle



## waldy (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich suche jetzt auch eine Job Stelle.
Grundkenntnisse in SIMATIC S7,  Win CC,  EPLAN , Lesen und Erstellen von Schaltplänen . 

gruß waldy


----------



## Andreas- (12 Januar 2010)

Hallo waldy,

sag mal, kann es sein, dass sich deine Deutschkenntnisse gebessert haben?


----------



## waldy (12 Januar 2010)

Hi Andreas, 
ich würde es so sagen, ein bischen - ja .
Meine Deutsch habe ich meistens hier gelernt.


gruß waldy


----------



## Unimog-HeizeR (12 Januar 2010)

Andreas- schrieb:


> Hallo waldy,
> 
> sag mal, kann es sein, dass sich deine Deutschkenntnisse gebessert haben?



Du meinst das Copy&Paste Deutsch? *ROFL*

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Rudi (12 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche jetzt auch eine Job Stelle.
> Momental mache Automatisierungstechnik - Weiterbildung, den ich am 19.03.2010 beenden werde. Schulungsinhalte umfassen SIMATIC S7, Prozessvisualisierung Win CC, sowie Elektroprojektierung mit EPLAN.
> Folgende Tätigkeiten gehörten bereits zu meinen Aufgaben:
> ...



Verrate mir doch mal wie man zu einer solchen Weiterbildung kommt ohne selbst zahlen zu müssen.


----------



## waldy (12 Januar 2010)

Hi Rudi,
ich habe auf diese Weiterbildung sehr Lange gewartet, ab dem, wie habe ich mich hier angemeldet.
Hatte noch nach die Schule in Kasachstan dazu noch Technikerschule abgeschlossen und danach habe Erfarung gesamelt .


gruß waldy


----------



## SPS_Neuling (12 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich suche jetzt auch eine Job Stelle.
> Momental mache Automatisierungstechnik - Weiterbildung, den ich am 19.03.2010 beenden werde. Schulungsinhalte umfassen SIMATIC S7, Prozessvisualisierung Win CC, sowie Elektroprojektierung mit EPLAN.
> Folgende Tätigkeiten gehörten bereits zu meinen Aufgaben:
> ...


 
Schreib doch auch mal etwas zu deiner Person oder lade ein Bild von dir hoch. Wäre sicherlich hilfreich für den ein oder anderen zukünftigen "Arbeitgeber"

P.S.: Lass deine Bewerbungen vorher Korrektur lesen oder stell diese im Forum ein damit da auch nichts schief geht.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2010)

*Was soll den der Unsinn*



SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Schreib doch auch mal etwas zu deiner Person oder lade ein Bild von dir hoch. Wäre sicherlich hilfreich für den ein oder anderen zukünftigen "Arbeitgeber"
> 
> P.S.: Lass deine Bewerbungen vorher Korrektur lesen oder stell diese im Forum ein damit da auch nichts schief geht.



Waldy mach das nicht, so etwas läd Mann nicht ins Netz hoch!


----------



## Blockmove (12 Januar 2010)

SPS_Neuling;236927Lass deine Bewerbungen vorher Korrektur lesen [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Das schadet auf keinen Fall.
> Ein Personalsachbearbeiter kann dich fachlich nicht beurteilen. Er hat nur deine Bewerbung in den Händen. Und wenn darin Rechtschreibfehler sind, dann hast du gleich schlechte Karten. Schließlich hat jedes Textverarbeitungsprogramm eine Rechtschreibprüfung und wenigstens diese sollte man nutzen können.
> Evtl. kannst du ja noch an einem Bewerbungs-Coaching teilnehmen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Paule (12 Januar 2010)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Schließlich hat jedes Textverarbeitungsprogramm eine Rechtschreibprüfung und wenigstens diese sollte man nutzen können.


Das wäre hier im Forum auch ganz sinnvoll.
*ROFL*


----------



## vierlagig (12 Januar 2010)

Paule schrieb:


> Das wäre hier im Forum auch ganz sinnvoll.
> *ROFL*



das ist sowohl mit firefox: http://www.firefox-browser.de/wiki/Rechtschreibprüfung
als auch mit chrome: http://www.google.com/support/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=de&answer=95604
sowie IE: http://winfuture.de/news,5971.html möglich ... nur benutzen müsste man es


----------



## SPS_Neuling (12 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Waldy mach das nicht, so etwas läd Mann nicht ins Netz hoch!


 
Dann dürftest auch keine E-Mails mehr senden da diese auch abgefangen werden könnten etc.

Zudem muss jeder selbst wissen was man macht, er ist Ü18 und hat sicherlich andere Sorgen als ob er was ins Forum laden soll oder nicht...


----------



## waldy (12 Januar 2010)

Hi,
und was ist mit Arbeitsstelle ?
Bis jetzt noch kene Aktuelle Angebote habe ich bekommen.

gruß waldy


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2010)

SPS_Neuling schrieb:


> Dann dürftest auch keine E-Mails mehr senden da diese auch abgefangen werden könnten etc.
> 
> Zudem muss jeder selbst wissen was man macht, er ist Ü18 und hat sicherlich andere Sorgen als ob er was ins Forum laden soll oder nicht...


 
ja das mit den E-Mails kann sein, aber ich lade Private sachen nicht in ein Forum hoch und mache es einer breiten Öffentlichkeit Zuggängig.
Ich mache auch nicht solche vorschläge an leute die augenscheinlich
unter druck stehen und es dann aus gedankenlosigkeit doch tun.

Oder war dein Vorschlag auch reine gedankenlosigkeit ?


----------



## SPS_Neuling (12 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> ja das mit den E-Mails kann sein, aber ich lade Private sachen nicht in ein Forum hoch und mache es einer breiten Öffentlichkeit Zuggängig.
> Ich mache auch nicht solche vorschläge an leute die augenscheinlich
> unter druck stehen und es dann aus gedankenlosigkeit doch tun.
> 
> Oder war dein Vorschlag auch reine gedankenlosigkeit ?


 
Nein war es nicht. Aber er kann ja eine Blanko Bewerbung hochladen ohne persönliche Dinge und was sonst noch nicht in so ein Forum gehört.

Letztendlich steht im Vordergrund ihn zu unterstützen auch mit Tipps und Tricks. Aber wenn man gar nichts weiss wie z.B. welche Ausbildung etc. er hat ist der ganze Thread für die Katz.


----------



## ToBo (13 Januar 2010)

waldy schrieb:


> Hi,
> und was ist mit Arbeitsstelle ?
> Bis jetzt noch kene Aktuelle Angebote habe ich bekommen.


 
Keine Sorge, die Angebote werden bestimmt in Kürze eintreffen.

Schließlich gibt's ja in DE zur Zeit ein Überangebot an Stellen und
alle warten nur auf Dich.


----------



## MatMer (13 Januar 2010)

Hallo,

ich find es erschreckend, dass in letzter Zeit die Suche&Biete Sparte immer zu gemüllt wird, sobald waldy etwas schreibt. Er sucht nun mal hier einen Job, da finde ich einige Kommentare unangebracht, für den Fall das nun wirklich jemand einen Mitarbeiter sucht und waldys Beschreibung liest und vielleicht wirklich Interesse hat, der würde spätestens dann nichts mehr unternehmen wenn er den Müll darunter liest... mich wundert es auch das die Mods da gar nichts zu sagen, auch bei dem Thread den maxi reingestellt hatte, was ja ein ernsthaftes Job Angebot war und durch viele Leute ins lächerliche gezogen wurde und letztendlich gelöscht wurde...


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2010)

*ich hab auch noch Müll ...*

jetzt musste ich mal rechts schielen, ob da noch ein ganz bestimmtes Smiley existiert ...

:TOOL:


----------



## Perfektionist (13 Januar 2010)

MatMer schrieb:


> ... sobald waldy etwas schreibt.
> ...


nun, die Arbeitgeber, die hier regelmässig reinschauen, haben bestimmt schon längst ihre Headhunter auf waldy angesetzt. Ansonsten lässt sich in diesem Forum recht leicht nachvollziehen, was waldy bereits in anderen Threads geschrieben hat - ob also die Kommentare hier oder woanders im Forum stehen - das macht den Unterschied nicht.

Was ich waldy empfehlen kann: sich unter anderm nick neu anzumelden und seine Bewerbung hier nochmals anonym einzustellen (und das bitte nicht heute, waldy - sondern mal mit einem gewissen Abstand, damit nicht jeder riecht, von wem es kommt).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (13 Januar 2010)

MatMer schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich find es erschreckend, dass in letzter Zeit die Suche&Biete Sparte immer zu gemüllt wird,...


 
Ich finde es aber gut das du mitmachst, du hättest ja auch für deinen
Standpunkt einen eignen Thread aufmachen können


----------



## MatMer (13 Januar 2010)

Helmut_von_der_Reparatur schrieb:


> Ich finde es aber gut das du mitmachst, du hättest ja auch für deinen
> Standpunkt einen eignen Thread aufmachen können


 
Nein, ich spekuliere darauf eine erneute Grundsatzdiskussion auszulösen, die dazu führt, dass die Mods sich einfach GEZWUNGEN sehen diesen Thread zu schließen / bereinigen, schließlich ist das in diesem Jahrnoch nicht einmal passiert 

Und das war jetzt nur Spaß, wehe das endet wirklich so


----------

